# Problemlösung bei Bussystemen mit Störungen, Oszilloskop?



## mbgar (4 August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hätte ein paar Fragen, zur Problemlösung auf Bussystemen, konkret Profibus und Modbus, möchte die Frage aber erweitern auf alle Industriellen Bussysteme.

Wenn die Vermutung besteht, dass auf einem Bussystem (beliebig, Modbus Profibus) Störungen auftreten (EMV oÄ) dann müsste man mit einem (Speicher)Oszilloskop diese messen können, korrekt?

Für Profibus gibt es Analyzer mit Oszi Funktion. Diese funktionieren aber wohl nicht bei anderen Protokollen, wie Modbus.
Das bedeutet, man müsste sich mit einem echten Oszi anhängen, richtig?

1) Welche MSa/s sollte dieses Oszi aufweisen? Würden 100 MSa/s reichen, oder langt das bei Weitem nicht?
2) Welche Bandbreite sollte dieses Oszi aufweisen?
3) Wieviele Kanäle sollte dieses Oszi haben? Ist 1 Kanal ausreichend oder mindestens 2?
4) Wie kann man das Oszi während des Betriebs anschließen? Ist es möglich Ground auf ein Buskabel des Profibus zu legen, den Tastkopf auf die andere Leitung? Ist ein Störungsfreies an-abstecken des Oszi während des Betriebs bei allen Bussystemen möglich oder gibt es Systeme, wo man das nur in sicherem Zustand anbringen sollte?

Das Problem ist auch, dass ich nicht gewaltig viel mitnehmen kann/darf/will in gewisse Produktionen.
Ist für die Problemlösung von Bussystemen ein DSO213 schon brauchbar oder ist das für diese Anwendung nur ein Spielzeug?
Link zum DSO213


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (4 August 2019)

Hallo mbgar,

wir sind ein Firma die sich mit der Fehlersuche in Feldbussen und Netzwerken beschäftigen. 
120 bis 200MHz sollten es schon sein und einer mathematischer Verknüpfung der Eingänge
Du brauchst 3 Eingänge
Eingang 1 A gegen Masse
Eingang 2 B gegen Masse
Eingang 3 Störung

Oder eine Differenzprobe (Potentialtrennung) mit der Du A und B zusammenfast und auf einen Kanaleingang legst.

Mit dem Störungskanal wird getriggert (Stromwandler oder Magnetfeldsonde) und zum gleichen Zeitpunkt das Nutzsignal angeschaut. Damit wird der Einfluss von Frequenzumrichterein und Schaltvorgängen bewertet.
Darüber hinaus musst Du ein Auge auf Dein Oszilloskop richten und mit dem anderen Auge die Anlage beobachten um zu sehen wer die Störung verursacht.
Die Bewertung ist nicht einfach und ist stark von der Luftfeuchtigkeit abhängig.

Einfacher geht es mit unserem Quick Tester für Profibus. (Modbus gibt es noch nicht) Er schaltet ein Relais im Fehlerfall an dem eine Hupe angeschlossen ist. Jetzt ist es sehr einfach den Störer zu finden. Wenn Du die Bremsen schaltest und die Hupe kommt, weiß Du dass Du die Bremsen entstören musst.
Alles das bringen wir Dir in Schulungen bei. Auch die Geräte findest Du auf unserer Homepage. Ich fürchte nur Dir Zeit reicht Dir nicht mehr um Dich fit zu machen. Auch dafür haben wir eine Lösung.
Im Grunde findest  Du alle Fragen auf unserer Homepage und im YouTube Kabel beantwortet.
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
*[url]https://i-v-g.de/*[/URL]
https://www.youtube.com/


----------



## Indu-Sol (5 August 2019)

Hallo mbgar,



mbgar schrieb:


> Wenn die Vermutung besteht, dass auf einem Bussystem (beliebig, Modbus  Profibus) Störungen auftreten (EMV oÃ„) dann müsste man mit einem  (Speicher)Oszilloskop diese messen können, korrekt?



ja, korrekt.



mbgar schrieb:


> Das bedeutet, man müsste sich mit einem echten Oszi anhängen, richtig?


Ja, Oszilloskop-Messungen können in Feldbusnetzwerken wie z.B. PROFIBUS, MODBUS RTU, CAN usw. hilfreich sein, um allgemeine Übertragungsfehler zu erkennen bzw. eine fehlerfreie Übertragungsqualität sicher zu stellen. Eine Analyse sollte stets am Anfang und Ende eines Segmentes (Strang, der nicht durch einen Repeater getrennt ist) erfolgen. Für eine erste Prüfung ist min. 1 Kanal erforderlich. Das DSO213 ist ausreichend. 

Um eine EMV-technische Bewertung deines Netzwerkes, sowie des Funktionspotentialausgleichsystems durchzuführen gibt es aber deutlich einfachere Hilfsmittel -> Messzangen: Maschenwiderstandsmesszange und/oder Leckstrommesszange
Hier gibts auch viele wichtige Tipps zum Thema EMV Messung.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Frank Lehmann


----------



## mbgar (25 August 2019)

Danke für die Antworten.



> (Modbus gibt es noch nicht)


Bedeutet das, dass ein Modbus tester in Entwicklung ist? Meine Firma hat einen Profibus Tester 4, aber nichts für Modbus.


----------



## dingo (25 August 2019)

Keinerlei Erfahrung mit diesem Hersteller, vielleicht dieses hier:

https://www.iftools.com/analyzer/index.de.php?PHPSESSID=9f5de43282541bb4da0a7420b5c4fde1


----------

